# BMW Headlight conversion



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

even though I own a 93 Se-R, I thought that this was cool.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

nice.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

very nice..im lookin into doing that to my max.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

... not the best swap I've seen....


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

how do you go about doin something like that? not only with bmw lights but with the 2003 hid lights in the maxis


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I'm thinkin of changin the rear lights... I really like the new look of the lights on the 03' Altima 2.5 SE, but I have a 03 Maxima GLE. Didn't really like the lights in the back  Any ideas?


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

sorry for being so slow and dumb but what BMW do the angel eye head light come off of?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Nice swap..


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Actually that is a nice swap. Unless you get the clear maxima lenses and replace the lens on the BMW headlight, then they never fit flush For doing a striaght swap. That is clean. Trust me. I've done that swap on a friends 92 GXE. 

David


----------

